# Basement drywall



## johnzebo (Feb 27, 2017)

Our basement used to be open concept, but the previous owner decided they wanted walls to make rooms for closet, bedroom, and small theatre. I included a picture of what it should look like inside the wall because I don't know how to explain it. I want to save the drywall and keep it further damage; only unscrewing screws. A clean removal as possible. I just need to watch out for the electrical wirings and support posts. How should I get started?







IMAGE CREDIT - http://diy.sndimg.com/content/dam/i...DIY102003_drywall-sheets-with-labels_s4x3.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2017)

If you are sure the walls are not load bearing.
Cut the joint in the corner of the drywall to the other walls and ceiling so that when you remove the drywall the other drywall will not be damaged much.

In your picture the floor joists above are running across the wall, if you think that is what you have too. if the joists join over the wall it is load bearing and you would find a heavier header over any doorway.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2017)

Drywall can be installed both vertically and horizontally.

Removing the base board or any door jamb will tell the story by the presence of visible seams.

If the board is hung horizontally and the ceiling is over 8' high, there may be a narrow filler piece between the upper and lower sheet.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2017)

It's not clear to me what you are asking. Are you going to take the wall(s) down to get back to open concept? 
If so, I'm not sure why you are making it tougher by saving the drywall, it is the cheapest part of the project.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 27, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> It's not clear to me what you are asking. Are you going to take the wall(s) down to get back to open concept?
> If so, I'm not sure why you are making it tougher by saving the drywall, it is the cheapest part of the project.



Especially when he finds that construction adhesive was used in addition to drywall screws.


----------



## johnzebo (Feb 28, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> It's not clear to me what you are asking. Are you going to take the wall(s) down to get back to open concept?
> If so, I'm not sure why you are making it tougher by saving the drywall, it is the cheapest part of the project.



Yes I want to take down the walls to bring back the open concept and saving the drywalls for future basement remodelling.


----------



## johnzebo (Feb 28, 2017)

kok328 said:


> Especially when he finds that construction adhesive was used in addition to drywall screws.



Hopefully not because judging from the work done to the basement, it looks like its a DIY too!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2017)

If the drywall has been filled and painted it ill be difficult to save. If you can find the joints and cut those and then find the screws. Good luck.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 28, 2017)

You can tap on the wall with your knuckle, find the studs and then use a magnet to find the screws.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 28, 2017)

More importantly, how did you create that awesome drawing of your basement?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 28, 2017)

Understood but, The cost of a sheet of drywall *vs.* the effort of trying take it off intact _plus_ the need to store it _plus_ the repairs you will have to do to use again _plus_ the size of the pieces you will be able to save. I have tried this and have given up on worrying about it. I have had some success with saving the lumber and using it for various smaller projects...if it is not too old.

A few additional thoughts: Since you said it is a basement, we can assume it is a concrete floor and not the joists in your diagram. The sole plate will probably be fastened to the floor and you will have some damage to repair there. If it is a finished floor (some kind of floor covering), does it extend under the wall? if not, you will need to find a way to patch it or replace the existing floor.
I'm not trying to scare you off the project, just giving you some things to think about before you begin.


----------



## johnzebo (Feb 28, 2017)

kok328 said:


> More importantly, how did you create that awesome drawing of your basement?



Not my drawing. Found it on Google. I will put the link.


----------



## johnzebo (Mar 1, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Understood but, The cost of a sheet of drywall *vs.* the effort of trying take it off intact _plus_ the need to store it _plus_ the repairs you will have to do to use again _plus_ the size of the pieces you will be able to save. I have tried this and have given up on worrying about it. I have had some success with saving the lumber and using it for various smaller projects...if it is not too old.
> 
> A few additional thoughts: Since you said it is a basement, we can assume it is a concrete floor and not the joists in your diagram. The sole plate will probably be fastened to the floor and you will have some damage to repair there. If it is a finished floor (some kind of floor covering), does it extend under the wall? if not, you will need to find a way to patch it or replace the existing floor.
> I'm not trying to scare you off the project, just giving you some things to think about before you begin.



I mean I still have a lot of drywall patch left enough to repairs. Still not sure if the sole plate is fastened to the floor because its tile flooring.


----------



## johnzebo (Mar 5, 2017)

What are all the types of walls contractors would use to use finish basements?


----------



## joecaption (Mar 5, 2017)

I agree 100%, no way would I waste my time trying to save the drywall!
Why hire anyone, not that hard to DIY?


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 5, 2017)

johnzebo said:


> What are all the types of walls contractors would use to use finish basements?



https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/en/packaging/repairdrywall.html


----------

